# Baby cherries and unknown invertebrates



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

Here is a video of my first sets of baby cherries!






This is in my one gallon jarrarium. There are obvious baby shrimp but what are the really tiny things darting around? Close up video here:


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

Could they be related to these things I found on my frogbit????


----------



## abak (Nov 27, 2016)

Oh how cute! Congrats on the babies! I can't wait until mine start having them too! How many adults do you have in there?


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

abak said:


> Oh how cute! Congrats on the babies! I can't wait until mine start having them too! How many adults do you have in there?


I think 5 or 6. I think these babies are from a berried female I bought, I think.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

In the first video, all I noticed were the scuds. I had to watch it again to catch the shrimpettes. lol

Congrat's on the babies.


----------



## Bbroush (Dec 17, 2012)

s2man said:


> In the first video, all I noticed were the scuds. I had to watch it again to catch the shrimpettes. lol
> 
> Congrat's on the babies.


Thanks! I thought I had some scuds too


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Oh, I was not identifying them as scuds. I was just taking your word for it. 

My point was, I just noticed the white things darting about before I saw the little shrimp.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

I don't think those are scuds. Looks more like daphnia or something else. Might be related to the bugs on the frogbit. Scuds are bigger (about a cm when full grown) and their swimming behavior is more of a smooth curve rather than darting back and forth ( think roller coasters).


----------



## Natalya (Dec 7, 2017)

Goodness. Those bugs on the leaves look like insects (6 legs), so they cant be related to daphnia or scuds


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Natalya said:


> Goodness. Those bugs on the leaves look like insects (6 legs), so they cant be related to daphnia or scuds


there water aphids.


----------

